# FIV cat - broken teeth



## jnt840 (Sep 16, 2011)

I adopted a kitty from a rescue shelter 1 month ago. He is so sweet and I'm so happy with him.

The issue is, when I got him checked out and updated at the vet the woman who runs the shelter uses (they give her a 50% discount), the vet said he had a bit of gingivitis. The doctor also noted he was missing lots of teeth. Which was due to the FIV. However, I have noticed that all four of his canine teeth are broken! Like half of the tooth is broken off in each case. Plus some red/brown patches on his teeth and gums. I had to take him back to that same vet about 2 weeks later because he needed some meds for a respiratory infection and again, when I was there I asked the doctor about his teeth and he said "he can chew". All has been going pretty well, but he was still favoring his ear a bit.

So, I took him to a new vet right close to me (the other was about a 45 min drive!). This new vet found there was yeast in his ear and gave me some drops. But she said his teeth are in very bad shape and that he is most likely in pain.

She said he would need pretty much all teeth removed, including those broken canines. And that they'd do it in 2 visits that would total $500 to $700 per visit.

I wanted to ask:
1) Does this sound like the right solution for my cat? I hate to think of his mouth being in pain and am willing to go ahead. But don't know if I'm getting taken for a ride.
2) Does this cost sound about right? I know that tooth work is $$ expensive, but wanted to check.

Any input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Lsdvn (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Jnt, 
I wish I had a better answer for you. I've had cats with Gingivitis before and it doesn't seem to cause them any pain but in this situtation it may be completely different. If it were me, I think I'd contact at least 2 more vets, explain the situtation and ask their opinions. You may need to pay for another vet visit but if it saves you $1000 it's worth it. If not, at least you go through with the surgery feeling good that you are doing the right thing. 
Lori


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

I just went through something similar with my newly adopted cat, Mimi. After adopting her, on our first vet visit, the vet found that one of her upper canine teeth was severely abscessed and loose - it definitely had to come out. The vet said she was likely in alot of pain. Cats are very good at masking pain by the way. She went in last week and it was found that she had 3 loose and abscessed teeth that were extracted. The total bill for a cleaning, extractions and pre-anesthesia bloodwork was $676. Turns out she has FOLR, which is a disease of unknown casues and which means that this could continue to happen with her remaining teeth. 

Get a second, third and fourth opinion if you must, but do it soon. You don't want your baby to suffer any longer than he needs to.


----------



## IdahoChick (Sep 18, 2011)

if he seems as if he is in pain while eating, the pulp of the teeth may be exposed ( the nerve ), and he would fare better if they were extracted. 

broken teeth can usually be left in the mouth if no pain is caused, for example if there is a tip fracture or small break.

Slab fractures and breakage of the tooth down to the gumline or where pulp is exposed needs to be evaluated for removal.

removing teeth can be an expensive proccess. It usually reflects the time it takes to do the extraction and the scale of the extraction ( 1-4 being easy to difficult)

If the tooth is well seated in the mouth, but needs an extraction, it will cost more to take that tooth out. 

Also factor in the anesthetic time, drugs used, pre-op bloodwork or IV fluids and any pain meds and aftercare that is needed and the price you were quoted is about right. 

-A.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I would use a vet practise that is AAHA accredited. If your on a budget see if your low cost spay/neuter clinic does dentals.

Dental work is a popular addition to vet practises. Believing whether the diagnosis is correct is a gray area. For me it boils down to your relationship and experience with your vet. Xrays speak volumes in showing what is truely going on.


----------

